# Freon Capacity



## gagoguen (Jan 13, 2019)

I have a 2013 Thor Daybreak, on a Ford F53 chassis.I just finished putting in the chassis condenser, I added 4 cans of Freon, 48oz, my pressures are at 20psi low and, 170 high, 70 deg ambient temp. It's blowing cold air inside, but, the pressure readings show that the system is low on Freon. I just can't believe I need to add more? I found a sticker with Freon capacity, but it is smudged, and unreadable. Does anyone know how much Freon this system holds?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 13, 2019)

Just guessing ,I would think you may have to much in it.  When the temp gets up around 90 bet that head pressure will really go upi have a HR on ford chassis.  I will check tomorrow to see what mine holds.  Should be about same but need to know for sure


----------



## C Nash (Jan 14, 2019)

http://www.evanstempcon.com/tsg_RefrigerantChargeGuide.php  this may help I see no Ford mh that takes over 3 lb


----------



## gagoguen (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks, I think I'll just pump it down and start over. It looks like it holds 34 oz.


----------

